# wood weight



## PLAYINWOOD (Dec 18, 2005)

Last week I recieved a load ( 15 to 16 cords)of 100" long maple and red oak firewood logs.My logger and I were discussing the wood when he mentioned this is the heaviest wood he has ever seen.He was expecting a fine because his rig is registered for 57900lbs and his scale slip said the last load weighed in (at a pulp mill) was 59700lbs.When coming out of the bush with my load he actually stopped to check for a flat tire.We had severely dry summer followed by wet fall.Also very little veneer because of mineral content in soil.Any ideas why this wood is so heavy?Just interested and any input would be appreciated.jeff


----------



## ray benson (Dec 18, 2005)

I found a chart that lists Red Oak freshly cut at 4888 lbs. per cord. 4888 x 15= 73320 lbs.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Dec 18, 2005)

ray benson said:


> I found a chart that lists Red Oak freshly cut at 4888 lbs. per cord. 4888 x 15= 73320 lbs.


Dear sir I can neither verify or dispute your numbers but this man has been in the business over 20 years and he is even mystified.I also know I haul 1/2 cord green wood in my 2003 chev 1500 and it sqats a bit but your saying I have 2444 lbs in it???WOW.Yet my logger has also informed me,truck and pup and load is"88000 lbs rolling across your lawn young fella so make double sure its frozen"


----------



## ray benson (Dec 18, 2005)

Your 60,000 lb. load is pretty close to the chart. Here is that pretty neat chart.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/forestry/g881.htm#specs


----------



## Woolmer (Mar 30, 2015)

I bit the bullit and bough Mar-Bars, and they work much better for me, though i found that the bottom is good only for very long pitches. Takes too much rope to start to self-tail.


----------

